# Husband just been offered a job in Guiyang... what to expect?



## Suzanne84

Hi everyone,

My husband has just been offered a job in Guiyang, China and I'd just like to hear from people who've lived there or visited there. What kind of living conditions can we expect? We will be earning roughly $US50000, and if I get a job in the same company the income could be a lot more. We are 27 and 28 years old and we don't have any kids (yet).

I've never been to China before so I have no idea what to expect. We still have a lot of questions to ask the company before he takes the position, but I guess what I'd like to know is what kind of standard of living can we maintain with that salary? Are there apartments especially set up for expats in a nice area of the city that we could afford? I'm a little nervous because from what I've read Guiyang seems like a bit of a backwater for expats compared to cities such as Beijing. Is there a good expat community in Guiyang? We're both adventurous people and open to new things, but I have to admit the thought of picking up our lives and moving to another continent scares me. Any advice is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## tim_azure

just take it easy, the cost of living there is fairly low, you can rent a furnished apartment for about 1500-2500 RMB/month in the city center. having a nice dinner in a decent restaurant will cost you two about 100-200 RMB. Of course you don't have to eat out everyday, local people usually spend 1500~2000 RMB per month for daily expenses. Your salary is enough to live a luxurious life there.

Compared to large cities like Beijing, Guiyang is smaller and doesn't have as many entertainment facilities, and the possibilities of finding a good expat community there are low. but you can experience some original Chinese culture and traditions. like you said, you are adventurous, so Guiyang is a good place for exploring new things and staying away from metropolitan areas.


----------



## Project1981

Hello,
I am considering a job in Guiyang. However I am married to a Japanese national and we have a child less than a year old. I am wondering what the situation is in Guiyang with attitudes toward Japanese people. If I even make a mention that I have a Japanese wife will there be trouble? Is it even plausible for my wife and child to come with me? Would it be dangerous for them?
Thank you in advance for any reply and input that can be offered.


----------

